# Updating FreeBSD on Raspberry Pi 2



## Kai Grossjohann (Jan 16, 2016)

I bought a Raspberry Pi 2 and downloaded a recent image, now I'm wondering how to update the system.

freebsd-update(8) failed.

/usr/src was empty.  So I checked it out from svn(1) and ran `make buildworld` which crashed after a day or two.  I figured maybe it had run out of space, so I tried to continue from there with `make -j2 -DNO_CLEAN=1 buildworld`.  That has been running for a good day or so.  From looking at the files it was compiling it seemed to me that it really has continued from where we left off, but I'm not at all sure.

I'm thinking I must be doing something wrong.  Is there no faster way to update the installation?


----------



## NewGuy (Jan 17, 2016)

The images for RPi2 computers are part of the current branch and still under development. Until 11.0 is finalized, updating will probably requiring compiling source code.


----------



## tobik@ (Jan 17, 2016)

Kai Grossjohann said:


> Is there no faster way to update the installation?


Reinstall everything starting from a newer snapshot ;-)

I need to update too and was planning to compile from source but if it takes >2 days reinstalling is probably faster. 

I sometimes wish FreeBSD had an OpenBSD like update mechanism (reboot, boot snapshot bsd.rd, upgrade, reboot, update packages, done).


----------



## Kai Grossjohann (Jan 17, 2016)

Thank you NewGuy and tobik.  So compiling from source it will be until 11.0 comes out.  It turns out that `make buildworld` errors out, and there is a lengthy thread here:

http://freebsd.1045724.n5.nabble.co...fixed-on-llvm-s-trunk-td6065183.html#a6065881

So I guess I just need to wait a while longer till the source even builds...


----------

